# 3rd Annual MUDTECHinc Open House Ride



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

We are having our 3rd annual open house ride June 19th & 20th. We will start riding at 11am on saturday and ride until you want to leave on sunday. There is plenty of room to camp, or there are a couple small motels close by. We are providing dinner. We will have the grill going cooking burgers and dogs along with our wood fired pizza oven!!! It's some of the best pizza you will ever have. We have about 15 miles of trails and many mud holes. We also have a competition mud pit. For a rough idea of how far we are from you use zip code 14822. I will have exact directions up soon.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Hehehehe...20+ hours and over 1200 miles...Sorry man I might hafta pass this one up


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll see if we can get some ohio guys up there. it's about 4 and 1/2 hours for us. looks like it'd be a good time:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That sounds amazing......

wish I was closer


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

chubbs34 said:


> I'll see if we can get some ohio guys up there. it's about 4 and 1/2 hours for us. looks like it'd be a good time:rockn:


Heck yeah! 4 1/2 hours is nothing man. Hope you can make it.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's a link for exact directions...

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...rkport,+Allegany,+New+York+14807&ie=UTF8&z=14

You can also get updates on facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!...nc-Custom-ATV-Fabrication/323121373929?ref=ts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dang it. Maybe I will win a lump sum of $$ between now and then! :rockn:


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

i am planning on making the trip out there this year as long as my p.o.s. trailer holds together for the drive. i dont' think my Scrambler will be taking on any mud pits though. I think it would dissapear if I jumped into the mud pits I have seen in your videos..


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

:snork: There is plenty of good mud on the trails for ya. You are welcome to come friday evening if you want since you are driving so far. We will all be there then. Hope to see you there!


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I might do that. I can take a half day that Friday and probably be out there by about 6 or so.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

You should be able to do it in about 4 hours.


----------

